# Games you miss dearly?



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you miss a game so much that you just want to get it back as soon as you can?

For me it's Spyro: Year of the Dragon ...
I want that game ... I miss it so much ... All the memories of the little purple dragon ...

 :'(


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 4, 2009)

Banjo_Tooie    spyro  the dragon, crash


----------



## kalinn (Jul 4, 2009)

crash bandacoot or however its spelled. lol 
i used to play that game alll the time


----------



## MygL (Jul 4, 2009)

Melee, and SA2B Chaoooooss!!!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

I miss playing Fable 1, 2.. Haven't played them in awhile o:
xD


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 4, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Melee, and SA2B Chaoooooss!!!


Speaking of SA2B I found it after being lost for 5 years in my house  .

And I miss playing SMW with my parents.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 4, 2009)

Animal Crossing Wild World. I can play it but miss the first few experiences of playing it for the first time.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

I miss the games "Treasure Mountain" and "Treasure Cove" for PC.  I absolutely loved those games when I was 7  :'(


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I miss the games "Treasure Mountain" and "Treasure Cove" for PC.  I absolutely loved those games when I was 7  :'(


Sounds familiar... are they point and click games?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have SA2B for the Gamecube.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 4, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, that's the one I meant  . Great game nonetheless.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm glad I still have it too.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Double Dragon.  I miss playing co-op with my little bro in that game


----------



## Horus (Jul 4, 2009)

SA2B


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

Kingdom hearts 1 and 2, i just cant get back into them for some reason.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

my SA2B is messed up from playing it too much.


----------



## bud (Jul 4, 2009)

Spyro 1 through 3 on the PS1. I loved those games. Mario Kart DS was also super awesome. It was my most played DS game. Mario Kart DD was awesome too. Sigh, I miss the good old days of playing the GameCube and PS1  I could still play today, but I wouldn't find it as fun as back then


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, yes.  I first played it as my school.  That and "Kids Pix" were amazing games.


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

Harry Potter the Video Game. God those graphics sucked, but it was addicting....<3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Treasure Mountain.

Are you talking about the one where you catch little people and answer questions to get clues to find the key?

And Kid Pix is Epic.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!  THAT EXACTLY WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!

I never knew anybody else would actually possess/play this game  :O 
Isn't the most amazing game you can ever play as a kid?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had that at school, that game WAS awesome now that you mention it.
Thanks for making me remember it!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid Pix... I remember that from elementary school... hahah good stuff


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inorite?


Treasure Mountain and Kids Pix were the bomb!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 4, 2009)

Both of the Banjo games for N64, if rare would just release them for virtual console I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 4, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Both of the Banjo games for N64, if rare would just release them for virtual console I would be eternally grateful.


i own fully operating copies of both of those.2 of my fav games.

the memories i wish to get back would be going back as a kid playing dreamcast,PS1, and the GC when it first game out.also the SNES and 64.

ahhh..the good old days.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES, tha game is epic.

I love the little fairy thing.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I miss the games "Treasure Mountain" and "Treasure Cove" for PC.  I absolutely loved those games when I was 7  :'(


OMG!  :O 

I almost forgot about those games.  I used to play them all the time when I was younger, and I just found them mixed in with my musical CD's.  

I'm gonna play it now, even though it's for like 6-9 yr olds... =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 4, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd it is fun.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn straight. I remember in 2nd grade, I used to stay after school to play on Kid Pix.
I even remember the them song "Kid Pix, Kid Pix, Come on and play with Kid Pix, YEAH!"


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it installed on my laptop =P


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I just HAD to post this.  So many good memories  :'(


----------



## Resonate (Jul 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the 3 pack of CD's with Treasure Cove, Treasure Mountain, and Treasure Mathstorm.  

Let me tell you, I was a _huge_ nerd on that game back in the day. =p


----------



## Gnome (Jul 4, 2009)

I also had this game called Math Blast or something like that, it was fun. =P Hardly any math actually.
EDIT: OM*G. They made one for DS. XD


----------



## Conor (Jul 5, 2009)

My original Mario 64 cartridge, though I'm getting it back soon.
And some adventure game on the Cartoonnetwork website


----------



## Nynaeve (Jul 5, 2009)

I really enjoyed a game called 'Lords of Magic' on cpu when I was about 12.  It shaped my view of rpg's from there!


----------



## Grawr (Jul 5, 2009)

I miss Stubbs the Zombie.

'Pretty much the best game ever made.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtaDL0qXCVE&feature=channel_page


----------



## viiamangaka (Jul 5, 2009)

Megaman  battle  network...5,6.  -___________0


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 16, 2009)

i miss the Pokemon stadium series. i remember renting it all the time from the video store. then they sold both games  :'( i haven't played them since.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 16, 2009)

The Pokemon Colosseum Games! They were new and original!


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

SNES games... star fox, yoshi's world, super mario world.
NES game, snow brothers <---so good.. but  maybe cause i was a kid.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 29, 2009)

I miss the old style of Crash Bandicoot and Spyro games. The style of them now is bad. They used to be my favourite two series of games.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2009)

Sonic The Hedgehog, the old chubby Sonic


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 29, 2009)

Crash Bandicoot. </3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy  misses Empire Strikes Back for SNES. Bacon Boy  is happy that it is now on vc.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 29, 2009)

Sonic adventure 2 Battle and Sonic DX adventure Directors cut.I used to play them 24/7.


----------



## Zilgun (Aug 30, 2009)

I miss AC! I want it as soon as I can! I played it too much and it got messed up. I played it alot and almost every single minute of the day.


----------



## Fontana (Aug 30, 2009)

Spyro: Year of the Dragon. One of those games that wasn't too easy and you wouldn't get tired of.

DK64: I wish I kept it...


----------



## Hiro (Aug 30, 2009)

Sim Theme Park World :'(

One day it just disappeared and i never found it...


----------



## Yokie (Aug 30, 2009)

I miss Mario Kart: DD!! and TLoZ: MM. I really want to play them again.  :'(


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 30, 2009)

Croc. Ah good times. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GDgE9W0b1w


----------



## Caleb (Aug 30, 2009)

Every Donkey Kong game made for the N64.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Aug 30, 2009)

Super mario rpg
Paper mario
Animal crossing population growing (and its commericials lol)


----------



## Dr.B (Sep 1, 2009)

The original Animal Crossing for Gamecube. Oh the memories...


----------



## melly (Sep 1, 2009)

I sold so many games throught my life and to get the wii when it 1st came out

 Pikmin 1 and 2
Kingom hearts part 1
Mario party 1-3
Paper Mario thousand year door
Lost Blue
AC for GC
Donkey Kong 64
Dig Dung
Diddy Kong racing N64
Mario kart n64
Kirby air ride

the list goes on


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Do you miss a game so much that you just want to get it back as soon as you can?
> 
> For me it's Spyro: Year of the Dragon ...
> I want that game ... I miss it so much ... All the memories of the little purple dragon ...
> ...


I have that ... but its glitched LOL


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 1, 2009)

Pokemon Silver


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 1, 2009)

i loved croc..


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> I sold so many games throught my life and to get the wii when it 1st came out
> 
> Pikmin 1 and 2
> Kingom hearts part 1
> ...


They are some great games...
But never heard of this. (bolded)
Poop eh?


----------



## SamXX (Sep 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Do you miss a game so much that you just want to get it back as soon as you can?
> 
> For me it's Spyro: Year of the Dragon ...
> I want that game ... I miss it so much ... All the memories of the little purple dragon ...
> ...


OMG love that game <3

For me? Mario Party on GBA. I know Mario Party is terrible now but I loved it


----------



## JamesBertie (Sep 1, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got that game to, but i lost my ps1 memory card so i cant complete it  :'(


----------

